# [Solved] Intel GMA 945 : direct rendering non va

## table

Ciao,

sto diventando pazzo con questa maledetta intel integrata che mi ritrovo sul portatile:

```

stealth ~ # lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

```

Kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8:

```

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

                         <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  ---> 

<M> Lowlevel video output switch controls                                                           

<*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                         [*]   VESA VGA graphics support                      

                         <*>   Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/945G/945GM/965G/965GM support (EXPERIMENTAL)  

                         [*]     DDC/I2C for Intel framebuffer support (NEW)                                     

```

il mio xorg:

```
                                                                            

....

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"   

        Load  "dbe"   

        Load  "xtrap" 

        Load  "glx"   

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"   

EndSection              

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"             

        HorizSync    31.5 - 1000            

        VertRefresh  58-61                  

        Modeline     "1280x800_60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +VSync

        Option       "PreferredMode" "1280x800"                                           

EndSection                                                                                

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa" 

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"                            

EndSection                                                 

....

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Se notate sto usando i driver vesa, poiché se uso quelli intel appena digito startx lo schermo si fa nero e non posso più fare nulla, a parte riavviare  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Le versioni dei pacchetti che sto utilizzando:

```

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

     Available versions:  [M]1.6.5 [M]1.7.4 2.1.1 ~2.2.1 ~2.3.2 ~2.4.3 ~2.5.1-r1 ~2.6.1 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.1.1(04:48:35 02/14/09)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 ~1.4.2 ~1.5.2 ~1.5.3 ~1.5.3-r1 ~1.5.3-r2

     Installed versions:  1.3.0.0-r6(04:46:57 02/14/09)

```

ho seguito la guida intel GMA, ma non ne esco

Posto anche il mio make.conf:

```

...

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

...

```

Best Regards

----------

## k01

ma dopo aver dato startx il computer muore completamente o muore soltanto lo schermo? cioè, se provi a pingarlo da un altro computer risponde? inoltre prova a loggare l'output di errore di xorg:

```
$ startx 2> log
```

così dopo il riavvio te lo ritrovi già pronto, e potrebbe aiutarti a capire meglio perchè non funziona

----------

## table

Ho risolto ricompilando il kernel da 0

----------

## table

Ragazzi, dopo aver aggiornato xorg non di nuovo non va più l'accelerazione 3d, anche se usando i driver intel, riesco almeno a vedere le finestre:

la situazione del kernel è la stessa di quella elencata al primo post.

il mio xorg:

```
stealth ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"            

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0     

        InputDevice "Configured Mouse"   

        InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad" 

        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" 

EndSection                                

Section "Files"

        #RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

        #FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                     

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"   

        Load  "dbe"   

        Load  "xtrap" 

        Load  "glx"   

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"   

EndSection              

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"             

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "it"   

EndSection                                     

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"           

        Option          "CorePointer"     

EndSection                                

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"         

        Option          "SHMConfig" "on"    

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"  

EndSection                                                  

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"             

        HorizSync    31.5 - 1000            

        VertRefresh  58-61                  

        Modeline     "1280x800_60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +VSync

        Option       "PreferredMode" "1280x800"                                           

EndSection                                                                                

Section "Device"

        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

        Option      "ExaNoComposite" "false"     

        Identifier  "Card0"                      

        Driver      "intel"                      

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"          

        BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"                            

EndSection                                                 

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"  

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

#       Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

#       Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

```

versioni installate di xorg e dei driver intel:

```
stealth linux # eix xf86-video-intel

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel    

     Available versions:  [M]1.6.5 [M]1.7.4 2.1.1 (~)2.2.1 (~)2.3.2 (~)2.4.3 (~)2.5.1-r1 (~)2.6.1 (~)2.6.3 {debug dri}                                                                                                  

     Installed versions:  2.6.3(14:04:27 03/06/09)(dri -debug)                                              

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/                                                      

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards                                                      

stealth ~ # eix -Ic xorg

[I] app-doc/xorg-docs (1.4-r1@03/04/09): X.Org docs

[I] x11-base/xorg-server (1.5.3-r3@03/07/09): X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11 (7.2@02/14/09): An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

```

versioni mesa:

```
stealth linux # eix -I mesa

[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  6.5.2-r1 (~)7.0.3 (~)7.1_rc3 (~)7.1 (~)7.2_rc1 (~)7.2 (~)7.3 [M](~)7.3-r1 {debug doc kernel_FreeBSD motif nptl pic video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_none video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via xcb}

     Installed versions:  7.3(17:27:40 03/04/09)(nptl video_cards_intel -debug -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -motif -pic -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_none -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_trident -video_cards_via -xcb)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] x11-apps/mesa-progs

     Available versions:  6.5.2 7.0.1 ~7.0.3 ~7.1 ~7.2 ~7.3

     Installed versions:  7.0.1(17:30:54 03/04/09)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

```

EDIT: noto ora una cosa molto strana:

da root:

```
stealth linux # glxinfo | grep direct

Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.

direct rendering: Yes

```

da utente:

```
john@stealth ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)

```

qualche problema di permessi?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, se hai ricompilato il kernel, devi anche ricompilare i pacchetti che inseriscono moduli nel kernel.

nella fattispecie, credo che ricompilare il pacchetto

x11-base/x11-drm

risolverà il tuo problema   :Wink:  (o almeno spero)

----------

## table

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> beh, se hai ricompilato il kernel, devi anche ricompilare i pacchetti che inseriscono moduli nel kernel.
> 
> nella fattispecie, credo che ricompilare il pacchetto
> 
> x11-base/x11-drm
> ...

 

quel pacchetto non è installato nel mio sistema, provo ad installarlo e ti faccio sapere

grazie   :Wink: 

EDIT: niente da fare, stesso problema root/utente:

fra l'altro prima non avevo neanche isntallato x11-drm, perché avevo abilitato quei moduli direttamente neòl kernel. 

Ora sono disabilitati nel kernel ma il pacchetto è installato, senza successo.

P.S. Sono molto deluso da intel, mi aspettavo un supporto decisamente migliore   :Sad: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

guarda questo link dal bugzilla, potrebbe esserti d'aiuto?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/254880

provato a cambiare la versione dei driver?

strano che tu ti senta deluso da intel. per quello che ne so io e ho visto (e vedo tutt'ora) sono le schede che vanno SEMPRE

domanda un po' così.. hai provato a cercare su google il tuo errore?

se guardi sul dmesg (o sullo xorg.log dentro /var/log), noti qualche errore particolare rigerito all'intel (scheda video)?

guarda anche questo link qui, potrebbe esserti utile (uno che s'è trovato un errore simile)

http://melchiorre.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/problema-driver-ati-libgl_always_indirect-risolto-facilmente/

----------

## table

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 

 

è stato risolto con l'unset della variabile LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT

```
john@stealth ~ $ glxgears

1157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 231.345 FPS

1178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 235.406 FPS
```

un po' bassini, ma forse ero abituato troppo bene alla mia vecchia geforce 7600  :Very Happy: 

grazie, metto risolto

----------

## Elbryan

glxgears non è un tool di benchmarking..

----------

## table

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> glxgears non è un tool di benchmarking..

 

hai ragione, anche questo l'avevo letto ma me n'ero scordato   :Shocked: 

----------

